# Dell Vostro A840 Ram Problem



## RubySh. (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello!
Dell Vostro A840, Core 2 duo, 3gb ram (1+2)gigs DDR II 800 mhz.

Problem: Caps, Scroll, num lock leds blinks with the two extremes together or only the centre one. I found that this problem is with the RAM.
Solution Tried: Swapping Ram, only one Ram in either slots, Checked with other DDR II known working RAM, Changed CPU to the Factory one (Dual Core), Tried with and without the CMOS battery, Tried with and without the HDD. Still no luck.

Any help will be appreciated for a refurbished board on EBay.in cost 7200 bucks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2013)

RubySh. said:


> Hello!
> Dell Vostro A840, Core 2 duo, 3gb ram (1+2)gigs DDR II 800 mhz.
> 
> Problem: Caps, Scroll, num lock leds blinks with the two extremes together or only the centre one. I found that this problem is with the RAM.
> ...



you are saying this is ram issue but you have tried with another ram module on oth slots separately but still the issue is there .. so how come you are so sure that it's a ram issue ?

BTW, are you seeing any BSOD, random system lock up, restart, startup issue etc. - if no then there's software to make the caps, num and scroll lock leds to blink to show other activities like HDD, network etc. - make sure you have no such apps installed and do check your laptop for malwares.


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> you are saying this is ram issue but you have tried with another ram module on oth slots separately but still the issue is there .. so how come you are so sure that it's a ram issue ?
> 
> BTW, are you seeing any BSOD, random system lock up, restart, startup issue etc. - if no then there's software to make the caps, num and scroll lock leds to blink to show other activities like HDD, network etc. - make sure you have no such apps installed and do check your laptop for malwares.



I contacted Dell Support and after so may testing the agent told me that the issue of blinking leds is with the RAM. 
Well There was/is no Blue screen, no system lock ups, restrarts or startup issues till its last successful boot.
As far as applications and malwares are concern, the system does not even shows the bios with or without the HDD out from the slot. 
I atleast want to see the dell logo back, or reboot and select a proper boot device blah blah blah.

Thank you for your prompt response. any further help would be appreciated.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

is is possible for you clean install windows ?


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 12, 2013)

Cannot even boot to bios.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ you need proper password for that .. anyway have a look at these links :
Step-by-Step Instructions to Reset a Dell Laptop Password | Tech Tips - Salon.com
How to reset Dell BIOS password | Reset Windows Password | Administrator Password Recovery


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2013)

@tg- he is not even able to get to boot screen logo, how will he install something and what will be the password used for? He's not trapped in a bios lock, rather complete boot failure.

@op- I suggest you to take your machine to service centre, else if you can manage a kit of RAM to test.


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 24, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> @tg- he is not even able to get to boot screen logo, how will he install something and what will be the password used for? He's not trapped in a bios lock, rather complete boot failure.
> 
> @op- I suggest you to take your machine to service centre, else if you can manage a kit of RAM to test.



Thanks dasing.sujay for understanding my problem.
I mentioned that i can undergo chip level repair and that is the area where i am looking towards a resolution. thanks, the ram works fine, i tried it on a working system and works well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry mate, I can't think of any solution, but guess something's wrong with display (from mobo). This has happened with me quite a few times in desktop.

PS: if some one is not able to get your problem then you shouldn't talk him with attitude like you did, especially when the other member is a mod. Take it as a warning.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

RubySh. said:


> Thanks dasing.sujay for understanding my problem.
> I mentioned that i can undergo chip level repair and that is the area where i am looking towards a resolution. thanks, the ram works fine, i tried it on a working system and works well.



If the RAM module(s) is/are fine, and your system can't boot then it must be a problem with motherboard.


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your prompt replies/suggestions. The machine now works but i dont know for how long it will. All I did was put it inside the Microwave for around 45 minutes. Most probably a few BGA connection were not intact.

Once again thanks everyone.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

RubySh. said:


> Thanks everyone for your prompt replies/suggestions. The machine now works but i dont know for how long it will. All I did was put it inside the Microwave for around 45 minutes. Most probably a few BGA connection were not intact.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone.



laptop inside microwave?? Not recommended at all.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

Troll ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

RubySh. said:


> Thanks everyone for your prompt replies/suggestions. The machine now works but i dont know for how long it will. *All I did was put it inside the Microwave for around 45 minutes. *Most probably a few BGA connection were not intact.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone.



What did i just read?Seriously inside a Microwave? 

OT:Aaj kuch tufani karte hai

I swear your laptop might have got over over over heated


----------



## RubySh. (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry I was not too specific about what i put inside the microwave. It was the motherboard of the laptop that i put inside the Oven. It is not recommended though but can be tried at the last resort and it worked for me.

Thank you all again


----------

